
Designing a Quantum Computing Board Game - faramarz
https://medium.com/@MaryamAshoori/designing-a-quantum-computing-board-game-de4a450cad8c?source=linkShare-82a8964e3ad2-1531274721
======
mortenjorck
Now this is the way to make an educational board game: Equal emphasis on
getting both the principles and the gameplay right. Enjoyable as learning may
be on its own, an unbalanced or un-engaging game can take the fun out of what
it's intended to help with.

I'm also impressed with the visual and typographic design of Entanglion's game
components. I was surprised not to see a Kickstarter for a professionally-
manufactured box set.

~~~
stefanv
Wouldn't a professionally manufactured set infringe the license terms? From
what I can see, the game and it's assets are released under Creative Commons
Attribution-NonCommercial-ShareAlike

------
tbabej
I signed up for Entaglion while attending IBM Q conference last year (they
were sending out the game to interested participants), and I must say it's
awesome. Thanks a bunch for creating it, ever since it arrived I had loads of
fun! It's proven itself useful especially in making my friends more familiar
with the world of quantum computing :)

------
unholiness
In a related vein, now that there's qbits to play with on the cloud, there
also rudimentary games available that use _actual_ quantum computing!
[https://medium.com/@decodoku/introducing-the-worlds-first-
ga...](https://medium.com/@decodoku/introducing-the-worlds-first-game-for-a-
quantum-computer-50640e3c22e4)

It's purely a novelty, of course. But a cool one.

------
sideshowb
Great to see more stuff like this! I really believe in games for quantum
pedagogy. See also [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_tic-tac-
toe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_tic-tac-toe)

and some computer games [http://quantumgame.io/](http://quantumgame.io/)

[http://www.tropic.org.uk/~crispin/quantum/](http://www.tropic.org.uk/~crispin/quantum/)

(full disclosure, last one is mine)

------
mchahn
> we actually implemented a simulator for the game and AI players who could
> play it together.

Wow. If they got tired of quantum they could go into AI. AI good enough to
simulate how hard a game is, is impressive.

~~~
neuronexmachina
I think the game creators are actually HCI+AI research scientists at IBM
Research.

------
Bromlife
I wish I could just buy this. I'm not motivated enough to make it and I'd be
disappointed with the quality of a home made version.

~~~
snarf21
Take the files to office max and print on heavy cardstock. It makes very
reasonable quality games. I design board games as a hobby and this is what I
do. 100s of games played and good enough quality to pitch to publishers.

